# XL/XXL helmet for irregular noggin with a shunt?



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

So I'm just getting back into riding after a 5+ year hiatus and I need a good helmet. Unfortunately when I used to do a lot of trail riding in my younger years I was poor, and helmets for a head as big as mine were hard to find. Now that I'm older, wiser and can afford it I'm going to quit being an idiot and get a helmet. However, the issue of my head size still makes selection difficult. A good fit is also complicated by the fact that I have a shunt on the side of my head, so I've basically got a big knob on the side. 

I'm looking for a helmet that comes in 62cm+, so XL or XXL with good adjustability and good comfort, that isn't going to break the bank. The LBS came up with the Laser O2 in XXL, and because of an "in" I can get it for a discount, about 20% off. Is this a good comfortable helmet with good adjustability, and what are some other options for someone in my predicament that wont break the bank? My actual hat size is 7 7/8 - 8 btw.


----------



## formicaman (Dec 2, 2011)

I have the same size head as you. Only helmet I have found acceptable is the Bern xxl zipmold model. It's a little hot, being skater-style, but it also provides more protection. 

My fiance has an even bigger head, and I had to get her the Bern XXXL, which only comes in a multi-impact version for skaters, but better than nothing.


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Rockin'. Thanks for the info. This is actually the first post I've put up that has actually gotten a reply. lol Since I posted this I actually made a decision and had the LBS order me the Lazer O2 XXL for me. At 63CM the options were definitely limited. This seemed like a good helmet and the few reviews I was able to find were favorable. Whether or not it's going to give me issues with the giant knob on the side of my head (shunt) remains to be seen, however if I do have an issue with it, it'll probably be the same with any other helmet. I'll try to remember to atleast post some feedback on the helmet once I've had the chance to ride with it for a few days.


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have the same problem, Big goofy shaped head. I ended up getting a Kali. They were great to deal with and the helmet is very comfortable.


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

10-4. The order for the Lazer went out on Thursday or Friday so hopefully it'll be here mid-week. I'll follow-up with opinions etc. when it gets here.


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Same weird shaped head here. I am currently using a bell sequence. It sort of fits. I'm actually looking to order the Bern Brentwood. Also going to try the new Giro feature. I'll post feedback when I get the helmets.


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone knoes where can i get a Kali helmet XL online?


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

I saw a couple on jensonusa.com and cambriabikes


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I have been helmet shopping for a bit to replace my well worn 2007 model Giro Xen (the most comfortable helmet I have ever worn). I was open to getting another Xen, but wanted to check out some of the new offerings like the Fox Striker, Giro Xar, POC Trabec, and others. I have a fairly good sized jug, so I am always searching for the larger model, though there's not much that can be done to ever make me look stylish (just think of 'Chunk' on a MTB).

Never did find a Striker to try on, and I just couldn't take a chance without trying one on first. I tried several from Giro, some from Trek (Bontrager), Cannondale and Specialized. I didn't care that much for the Xar, but would have been vey happy with a Xen. After trying on several more exensive models from Specialized, I saw a tag that said XL, followed by that dreaded word. . . . . "Universal". I have become a bit jaded about considering cheap helmets because I have always found them to be uncomfortable, not to mention a little fugly, but I tried one on just for S&G, and was very surprised to find it VERY comfortable. And it wasn't too heinous looking on top of my bloated dome ;~)

The MAX s not even listed on the Specialized site as a MTB helmet, it's listed as a "recreational helmet" with an MSRP of $40, but it comes with a dial type adjuster and felt better to me than anything else I have owned or tried on other than my trusty Xen. I thought 'what the heck' and took a chance on it and it has passed muster on the trail quite nicely so far. 

The size range is listed as 56cm to 64cm (size 7 to size 8). I am right around a 7-3/4 hat size, so it's not maxed out by any means. At any rate it seems to be a comfortable helmet for those on a small budget with a big noggin.


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I thought I'd consolidate some info for future searchers re: XL and XXL helmets. In general, if your head is over 62cm (7 3/4 hat size), you're in XXL or above territory. Most brands XL helmets top out around 62cm. Here's a list of XL/XXL helmets that we happen to stock (hopefully other dealers can add other brands/models to this thread). Alphabetical order, 2011/2012 Versions:

1. Bell XLV, size UXL - up to 65cm
2. Bern helmets with ZipMold liner, size XXL - up to 62cm
3. Bern helmets with Broc liner, size 3XL - up to 63.5cm (not CPSC rated)
4. Fox Flux, size LXL - up to 63cm
5. Fox Striker, size LXL - up to 63cm
6. Giro Venti, size UXL - up to 65cm
7. Giro Xen/Xar, size L - up to 63cm
8. Kali Aatma, size XXL - up to 65cm
9. Louis Garneau Arcterus, size XL - up to 65cm
9. POC Trabec, size XL/XXL - up to 62cm

Plus, here's some info on translating sizes back and forth:
Centimeters, Inches, Hat Size
62cm, 24 3/8, 7 3/4
63cm, 24 3/4, 7 7/8
64cm, 25 1/4, 8 1/8
65cm, 25 5/8, 8 3/8

I hope this helps. Thank you,


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I wear a specialized max helmet, it says it goes from 56 to 64cm.


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

To follow up on my original post, the helmet finally came in last week. The Lazer Sport O2 road helmet. I picked it up on Sat. I haven't taken it on a ride yet, just a test fit at the store and house but so far it seems to fit well. The adjuster snugs it up easily and it fits comfortably. I'm not super enthused by the way it sits on my shunt, but considering the fact that I literally have a small knob on the side of my head, I'm relatively certain that will be an issue regardless of helmet mfg. Don't know if I will or even can do anything about the fitment in that spot. Not without compromising the helmet itself. Other than that it certainly looks good, aside from looking like a mushroom head (feature). 

Later on down the road if I'm able to actually try on some other XXL helmets and they fit better, I'll keep this one as a spare. I doubt that I'll find something that is much better than this but we'll see. Fortunately I have an "in" at the LBS so I got the helmet for 10% over cost, so I wasn't out that much.


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Just wanted to keep you guys updated, I just recieved the Giro Feature and it FITS!!!!!! The sizing indicates up to 63 cm but for some reason it fit's my big, unusaully shaped noggin. And it fits well, my head fits "inside" the helmet. The sides and back have more coverage than others I have tried. Just to give you guys and Idea below are helmets that I have tried:

Fox Flux - XL - I could not even get it to fit 
Fox Striker - XL- same as the Flux
661 Recon - XL - same as the Fox
Giro XAR - XL - not even close
Giro Xen - XL - fits smaller than the xar
XLV - fits but it was HUGE
Bell Sequence - fits but its on top of my head, no real coverage on the sides and rear - I ended up settling for this since no other fits - till now


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

finally got a Specialized Vice XL..fits nicely


----------



## giantone (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a large noggin as well. I went with a Giro venti from the lbs as it was the only thing in stock and cheaper (I paid about 50$ for it). I wish it had better air flow but it is a good cheap option.


----------



## nico1995 (Feb 19, 2012)

I bought a cheapola helmet and just moulded it with a knife


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

I received my Giro Feature and it fits! My huge head actually fits in the helmet and it's not just sitting on top of my head.


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

good thread for my big noogin too


----------



## DragonMTB (Oct 1, 2012)

Uvex helmet comes with XXL which is 62-64cm....looks like these are only available in Europe....

Pic


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

I realize this thread started some time ago but it's still relevant. Like others I've got a grande cabeza in the 62cm, 7 3/4 size range. My problem with most helmets is my head is long from front to back rather than just a big round pumpkin. I'm currently riding with a Bell XLV. I'm happy with the fit, but it's getting a bit long in tooth. I'm looking for a helmet with a little better rear coverage like the Giro Feature. Just wondering if anyone's head has a similar shape and what helmets might fit my needs.


----------



## DragonMTB (Oct 1, 2012)

My head is the other way, wide with flat head in the back so like square head.....so if the shell is not round (that's why I can't fit into any helmets from Europe) then I can't fit in.....I wish Feature, Flux or Transition helmets come with 64-65cm sizes...


----------



## DragonMTB (Oct 1, 2012)

nemhed said:


> I realize this thread started some time ago but it's still relevant. Like others I've got a grande cabeza in the 62cm, 7 3/4 size range. My problem with most helmets is my head is long from front to back rather than just a big round pumpkin. I'm currently riding with a Bell XLV. I'm happy with the fit, but it's getting a bit long in tooth. I'm looking for a helmet with a little better rear coverage like the Giro Feature. Just wondering if anyone's head has a similar shape and what helmets might fit my needs.


Have you seen POC helmets....try their XL-XXL size, may work for you...


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

POC helmets are expensive - $150+
Cratoni Velon Helmet $50 (59-62)

Best bang for the buck is the Giro Venti XL for $30


----------

